# Canadian Museum of Making



## cuslog (Jan 16, 2021)

Many here are probably already aware of this place. I did a search and didn't find a reference to it so thought it might be worth mentioning.
Its West of Cochrane (IIRC). Really quite an incredible place and a very worthwhile way to spend an afternoon (or whole day), especially for anyone mechanically inclined. Not really open to the public on a daily basis but they do offer tours to groups. My Son bought tickets for a tour a couple of years ago and took my wife and I.
About - The Canadian Museum of Making


----------



## PeterT (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, fantastic looking place. I believe a forum member with 'connections' was making inquiries about a private tour. I cant find the link but maybe something got derailed/deferred for whatever reason.


----------



## Janger (Jan 16, 2021)

They just never seemed to get back to us. Let’s try again after COVID.


----------



## cuslog (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah, I assumed its "not currently available" due to covid. IIRC they offer tours in the Fall. Our Son got the tickets and took us, he told us the tours are rather in-frequent, not widely advertised and numbers are limited, selling out quickly.
Just their web site is an enjoyable way to spend an hour or more looking at cool old machinery, lovingly restored.


----------

